
Ask HN: How did you decide what to do next? - Foxhuls
I&#x27;ve just recently got out of the military and am kind of just looking for some direction in my life. I&#x27;m just wondering where the rest of you have gotten your direction from. I went into the military out of high school, became a linguist and worked for the NSA. I&#x27;ve been messing around with programming since 7th grade and took classes throughout high school. I haven&#x27;t done too much programming since I graduated though. During my time with the NSA I participated in some CTF challenges and definitely have an interest in cyber. I&#x27;ve spent the months since doing odd jobs and handling some health issues and am just kind of lost. Thanks for the feedback!
======
a3n
Not knowing anything else about you, it seems like the NSA or other
intelligence agency would be something to consider. Or a private
intelligence/security company.

I have no idea how to go about it or where, but some kind of skills and
interest assessment might be helpful, if you haven't figured out what you're
interested in.

I've mostly drifted, with some success, since I got out of the Navy in 1981.
My first job was a technical-ish desk job at a shipbuilder, generally related
to my enlisted job in the Navy. While there I discovered I liked programming,
got a BSCS, and then "drifted" from good CS job to good CS job ever since.
I've just done what the man had on his todo list.

------
brudgers
What do you want to do?

